# Dicover magazine Hypnosis Works



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIexcellent article Discover Magazine Issues features Hypnosis Works Hypnosis WorksThe power of trance can no longer be disputed, a psychiatrist at Stanford University says. Now we just have to use itBy Michael Abrams Photography by Dan WintersDISCOVER Vol. 25 No. 11 | November 2004 | Mind & Brain "The patient is 80 years old. She is lying under the bright lights of an operating room at Harvardï¿½s Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center, where radiologist Elvira Lang is about to thread a catheter through her arteries. The tiny tube will work its way to one of the womanï¿½s kidneys, where it will block the organï¿½s blood supply. A surgeon is scheduled to remove the kidney the next day. Embolizing the kidney will help keep the operation simple, safe, and tidy. But the woman is running a fever, and her kidney may be infected. Because she ate earlier in the day, she canï¿½t be given a sedative. What should have been a routine procedure has become an ordeal. ï¿½This is your safe and pleasant place to be,ï¿½ one of Langï¿½s associates reads from a laminated card. ï¿½You can use it in a sense to play a trick on the doctors. Your body has to be here, but you donï¿½t.ï¿½" http://www.discover.com/issues/nov-04/feat...hypnosis-works/


----------

